# Pic request. Red fully shaved and molded Red A6 I think.



## VR-Coupe (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm looking for a red Audi a6 I saw once, it i was fully shaved and molded in the back very smooth and I think it had like a bit tinted tails and LED's MAYBE. I only saw the rear, I don't know much I own a MKIV.

I would appreciate the favor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Search for 'ville' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR-Coupe (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Search for 'ville' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thanks!


----------

